# Teambike's (Bilder)



## #easy# (1. Februar 2007)

Hi Leute,

welche Bike's fahren die Team's in 2007???  Wer hat Bilder von den Bike's und Part's ? Wie findet Ihr die Bike's!
Ich fang mal mit dem an, was ich so gefunden habe........

Team Canyon,Team Albgold,Team Giant-Swiss,Team Scott (Frischi),Team Stevens,Team Specialized (Sauser):


----------



## #easy# (1. Februar 2007)

und das noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FeierFox (1. Februar 2007)

edit


----------



## FeierFox (1. Februar 2007)

ah, jetzt kommt auch nen bild




ob genau in der ausstattung sei mal dahingestellt, aber egal, sieht immerhin teambikemäßig aus.


----------



## Meridaracer (2. Februar 2007)

Ghost Teambike
Fahrer: ua. Sabine Spitz, Scheidebauers, Anna Enocsson


----------



## Meridaracer (2. Februar 2007)

Und natürlich das Meridateambike.
Fahrer Gunn-Rida Dahle Flesja, Nina Göhl, Moritz Milatz, Ralph Näf, Jose Antonio Hermida Ramos, Jürgen Kotula


----------



## XTR_Chris_XTR (2. Februar 2007)

ist das Merida jetzt auch mit scheibenbremsen? Meine mich zu erinnern, dass ich ein Bild von der DM letztes Jahr gesehen hab wo der Milatz mit v-brakes gefahren ist.


----------



## Meridaracer (2. Februar 2007)

XTR_Chris_XTR schrieb:


> ist das Merida jetzt auch mit scheibenbremsen? Meine mich zu erinnern, dass ich ein Bild von der DM letztes Jahr gesehen hab wo der Milatz mit v-brakes gefahren ist.



Ja meist fahren Sie mit V-Brake nur bei bestimmten Strecken verwenden Sie Disc.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (2. Februar 2007)

FeierFox schrieb:


> ah, jetzt kommt auch nen bild
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da sehen ja alle Teile verloren aus an dem Rahmen mit den mega Rohren.


----------



## Schafschützer (3. Februar 2007)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Ghost Teambike
> Fahrer: ua. Sabine Spitz, Scheidebauers, Anna Enocsson



Endlich wurden Laufräder ohne störende Ventile erfunden. Der Scheiderbauer ist halt ein Fuchs. Hab' ich immer schon gesag.

Ach ja, Vorbau umdrehen.


----------



## s-worksm5 (3. Februar 2007)

Hi 

Ich setzt ma des Teambike von HAI rein. Ist wirklich sau geil.





www.christian-pflug.de.tl  könntet ja auch was ins Gästebuch schreiben. Wäre cool!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monday (3. Februar 2007)

Hallo Leute,

schöne Katalogbilder aber die Topmodelle der Hersteller kann sich jeder im Netz angucken. Hat jemand vielleicht ein paar interessante Bilder von echten Teambikes? z.B. wird Sabine Spitz das Ghost bestimmt richtig schön mit Tune Parts ausstatten.

Schönes WE


----------



## Meridaracer (3. Februar 2007)

Schafschützer schrieb:


> Endlich wurden Laufräder ohne störende Ventile erfunden. Der Scheiderbauer ist halt ein Fuchs. Hab' ich immer schon gesag.
> 
> Ach ja, Vorbau umdrehen.



Das mit dem Ventil ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen   Und das mit dem Vorbau ist ja so ne sache die jeder selber für sich entscheidet aber die meisten machens ja


----------



## Meridaracer (3. Februar 2007)

Monday schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> schöne Katalogbilder aber die Topmodelle der Hersteller kann sich jeder im Netz angucken. Hat jemand vielleicht ein paar interessante Bilder von echten Teambikes? z.B. wird Sabine Spitz das Ghost bestimmt richtig schön mit Tune Parts ausstatten.
> 
> Schönes WE



Tagchen wie man an deiner Signatur erkännt fährst du wahrscheinlich für das Mbc-Hannover Team. Kannst ja mal euer Bike reinstellen.
Ihr wart ja auch mal das Kurbelixracingteam mit Focusbikes.


----------



## Monday (3. Februar 2007)

Hi,

die Bikes sind noch nicht ausgeliefert, wir müssen noch auf unsere AM Classic LRS warten  

Sobald ich mein Radel habe gibt´s Bilder, versprochen.


----------



## Meridaracer (3. Februar 2007)

Monday schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die Bikes sind noch nicht ausgeliefert, wir müssen noch auf unsere AM Classic LRS warten
> 
> Sobald ich mein Radel habe gibt´s Bilder, versprochen.



Sag mal fährt Michael Schuchhardt noch bei euch


----------



## zwärg (3. Februar 2007)

www.team-pbr-matic.ch

dann unter SPORT und dann "unser bike"

hammer teil!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racejo (3. Februar 2007)

zwärg schrieb:


> www.team-pbr-matic.ch
> 
> dann unter SPORT und dann "unser bike"
> 
> hammer teil!!!



hab das mal reingestellt :






geil 

das einzig brauchbare bild auf der seite war bisher das  original bike vom frischi.


----------



## Monday (3. Februar 2007)

@ Meridaracer Weiß nicht wo er jetzt fährt. Aber die Susse hat einen schönen Vertrag bekommen 

@ Zwärg, schönes Radel. Der Rahmen ist echt der Preishammer, vllt. habe ich demnächst die Möglichkeit ihn mir genauer anzugucken.


----------



## xcbiker88 (3. Februar 2007)

zwärg schrieb:


> www.team-pbr-matic.ch
> 
> dann unter SPORT und dann "unser bike"
> 
> hammer teil!!!



  dann kann ja jeder gleichsein eigenes bike posten ...


----------



## racejo (3. Februar 2007)

besser als katalogbilder


----------



## Monday (3. Februar 2007)

Das mit den eigenen Bikes sollten wir wirklich lassen, Katalogbilder aber auch


----------



## Meridaracer (3. Februar 2007)

Monday schrieb:


> @ Meridaracer Weiß nicht wo er jetzt fährt. Aber die Susse hat einen schönen Vertrag bekommen
> 
> @ Zwärg, schönes Radel. Der Rahmen ist echt der Preishammer, vllt. habe ich demnächst die Möglichkeit ihn mir genauer anzugucken.



Na dann meinen Herzlichen Glückwunsch für Susse, Sie hat sichs ja echt verdient nach den Leistungen im letzten Jahr.   Und ich fahre nur in so einem neuen kleinen Team mit Privatbike naja vieleicht schaffe ich es ja auch mal in nen größeres wie ihr.


----------



## Col. Kurtz (3. Februar 2007)

fährt der kotulla wirklich noch für merida?!? auf den bin ich ja letztes jahr schon aufgefahren(mittel->lang)...



> dann kann ja jeder gleich sein eigenes bike posten ...


ne, nur bikes, die von einem rennteam als offizielles teamrad gefahren werden. muss ja alles seine ordung haben!


----------



## Randy Andy (5. Februar 2007)

Hier mal die Bike´s von Frischi 2005





und hier noch das HT 2005.





Grüße

Randy


----------



## [email protected] (5. Februar 2007)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:


> fährt der kotulla wirklich noch für merida?!? auf den bin ich ja letztes jahr schon aufgefahren(mittel->lang)...



ich weiß das der nimme für merida fährt! hört glaub auf, wenn ich richtig weiß!


----------



## opossum (6. Februar 2007)

ja der kotulla hat soviel ich weis aufgehört zu fahren, wird aber weiterhin für merida arbeiten, ich weis aber leider nicht genau was...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Randy Andy (9. Februar 2007)

Ich dachte eigentlich er fährt 2007 für TREK? Im gleichen Team wie Schwing, Ball...

Hab ich mich da getäuscht? Egal, back to bikes!!!

Randy


----------



## cruiser007 (15. Februar 2007)

also für Merida fährt er nicht mehr,
aber er arbeitet i-wie weiter für Merida international im Vertrieb i-wie mi China oder so zusammen,
und er wird ab und zu noch einzelne Kriterien fahren, aber mitm biken wars das glaub ich.


----------



## kne (22. Februar 2007)

Randy Andy schrieb:


> Hier mal die Bike´s von Frischi 2005




Selten so ein hässliches Fahrrad gesehen.


----------



## christian2k (25. Februar 2007)

schick


----------



## xc-mtb (7. März 2007)

Swisspower nächste Saison mit DT/Pace Gabeln.

Swisspower

Bilder sind leider sehr groß.


----------



## xcbiker88 (7. März 2007)

Spark von Nino Schurter


----------



## chrikoh (7. März 2007)

DT-Swiss macht auch schon Gabeln?


----------



## racejo (7. März 2007)

baldja. aber das siwsspowerteam fährt umgelabelte pace gabeln


----------



## Don Trailo (7. März 2007)

chrikoh schrieb:


> DT-Swiss macht auch schon Gabeln?



sie haben pace gekauft, das heisst die gabeln sind dt swiss 
die produktion wird noch im o7 nach biel (CH)verlagert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-GRAFSCHAFT (10. März 2007)

Teambike vom MULTIVAN MERIDA BIKING TEAM


----------



## mikeonbike (11. März 2007)

mal kucken, was ich hab...

das rad hat man schon mehrfach gesehen... von'er rita...






von die fujis...






von scott das nacktmodel






und das kennt man auch...






gruss mike


----------



## xc-mtb (13. März 2007)

Das neue Bike vom Weltmeister mit Fulcrum Red Metall Zero Laufradsatz. Ich mag das Weiß mit den UCI-Streifen. Dazu ne SID NRW-Cup und alles ist im Lack.
Ach ja er konnte es sich nicht aussuchen, ich hätte ne XTR verbaut. Letztes Jahr fuhr er glaub ich auch noch V-Brakes.






CU


----------



## xcbiker88 (14. März 2007)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr fuhr er glaub ich auch noch V-Brakes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je nach strecke mal disc mal v-brake 

Mit dem rad ist er aber hoffentlich nicht gefahren zumindet nicht bei der sattelstellung !


----------



## fab1o (18. März 2007)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> von scott das nacktmodel



War die Niki Gudex auch auf der Messe? der Fotograf hätte die Süsse mit aufs Foto nehmen sollen


----------



## mikeonbike (18. März 2007)

fab1o schrieb:


> War die Niki Gudex auch auf der Messe? der Fotograf hätte die Süsse mit aufs Foto nehmen sollen



der fotograf war ich und meine süsse hätte mich erschlagen, wenn ich mich mit der hätte ablichten lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chr!s (19. März 2007)

die Rotwild Bikes vom Team Topeak Ergon:


----------



## FeierFox (19. März 2007)

Nina Göhl ihre Karre:


----------



## Meridaracer (19. März 2007)

FeierFox schrieb:


> Nina Göhl ihre Karre:



Bis auf den Sattel einfach nur Geil


----------



## racejo (19. März 2007)

die kurbel geht ja mal gar nciht. richtig häßlich


----------



## keroson (19. März 2007)

das ist nicht das bike der nina, da steht am unterohr Jose Hermida drauf


----------



## FeierFox (19. März 2007)

hehe  hat sie ihm wohl geklaut.

finde die kurbel okay, das große kb ist aber hässlich, das stimmt.

guckt mal welche bar ends sie hat. find ich mal gut.


----------



## Gery2005 (19. März 2007)

Dass tolle an den Barends ist ja das sie schief montiert wurden!


----------



## mikeonbike (20. März 2007)

was mir bei den ganzen merida bikes auffällt - die donnern alle mit 1,8" reifen rum... die ham wohl nicht die bike gelesen...    (oder sich durch das bedarfserweckungsmagazin beeinflussen lassen...)


----------



## keroson (20. März 2007)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> was mir bei den ganzen merida bikes auffällt - die donnern alle mit 1,8" reifen rum... die ham wohl nicht die bike gelesen...    (oder sich durch das bedarfserweckungsmagazin beeinflussen lassen...)



die kennen ja auch noch keine Scheibenbremsen...


----------



## Green Machine (23. März 2007)

Das neue Specialized von Christoph Sauser, zumindest für das Cape Epic Etappenrennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FeierFox (23. März 2007)

Die Klemmung für den Sattel sieht heftig oldschool aus. Sowas hab ich an meiner Stadtschlampe auch.


----------



## xc-mtb (23. März 2007)

Jetzt braucht der Chistoph nur noch Lenkerendstopfen, dann darf er auch mitfahren. In das große Kettenblatt kann er bestimmt noch ein paar Löcher bohren.

Die Stütze ist ne Standard von Specialized. Ob er die Fahren muss?


----------



## Randy Andy (23. März 2007)

Aber endlich mal wieder n selbsgemachtes Bild! Das an der Stütze alles so standart sein soll kann ich bei dem Rad irgendwie nicht ganz glauben. Dann wär dies das einzige Standartteil! Selbst die Sattelstützklemme ist aus gewickeltem Karbon. Vorne ne NoTubes Scheibe, hinten ne alte Hope 140mm, Rennradkurbeln die n breiteres Achsmaß hat...

Standart? Nää, nicht wirklich viel! 

Green Machine, kannst Du was darüber sagen?

Randy


----------



## hayes12 (23. März 2007)

Welche Schnellspanner sind an Susi's Bike montiert?


----------



## Hugo (23. März 2007)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> Jetzt braucht der Chistoph nur noch Lenkerendstopfen, dann darf er auch mitfahren. In das große Kettenblatt kann er bestimmt noch ein paar Löcher bohren.



behauptet wer?
das cape epic wird nicht nach UCI-statuten ausgetragen!

P.S. die sattelklemmung is alles andere als oldschool.
da scheint n konus im inneren der carbontonne die ganze sache zu fixiern...sowas gibts imho bisher nicht zu kaufen


----------



## Fusion-Racer (23. März 2007)

hayes12 schrieb:


> Welche Schnellspanner sind an Susi's Bike montiert?



Ich glaub der fährt Carbon-Ti Schnellspanner , also Tune-Schnellspanner mit festem Anschlag


----------



## 328 (23. März 2007)

Hugo schrieb:


> behauptet wer?
> das cape epic wird nicht nach UCI-statuten ausgetragen!
> 
> P.S. die sattelklemmung is alles andere als oldschool.
> da scheint n konus im inneren der carbontonne die ganze sache zu fixiern...sowas gibts imho bisher nicht zu kaufen




Naja, Quickstep hat auf ihren "Werbefotos" auch dieses Zeugs von
Specialized montiert, aber beim ersten Rennen kam der Großteil von
den häßlichen Teilen gottseidank wieder runter und wurde
durch bewährte Teile ersetzt


----------



## Green Machine (27. März 2007)

@ Randy Andy:  Sorry, kann leider nichts zum Bike von Susi weiter sagen, das Bild ist so auf seiner Homepage unter "news&diary" zu finden.


----------



## crossmäxer (4. April 2007)

hai-racing-team mit tobi ullmann:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Col. Kurtz (23. April 2007)

schon wieder hai. jetzt unsers.


----------



## Chiemgau_Biker (23. April 2007)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:


> schon wieder hai. jetzt unsers.





Respekt  
Das ist wirklich ein super geiles Bike. Mit dem weißen Rahmen und den goldenen Parts!!!
Hammer!!!


----------



## Randy Andy (23. April 2007)

@ all

Können wir vielleicht ne kleine Regel in diesem Fred aufstellen und zwar in Zukunft nur noch Räder hier zu posten die am WC teilnehmen damit jetzt nicht jeder anfängt seinen Bock zu posten!!!

Danke

Randy


----------



## Funracer1 (24. April 2007)

Ein paar Schnappschüsse aus Houffalize


----------



## Randy Andy (24. April 2007)

Ja genau, solche Bilder wollen wir sehen!!!

Da fahren die Fumic also auch schon den MAGURA Prototyp. Wenn die Gabel sich so fährt wie die Jungs sagen dann wird das ja wohl ne echte alternative nächstes Jahr.

Randy

Wer war noch in Belgien? Bilder bitte!!!


----------



## Col. Kurtz (27. April 2007)

Randy Andy schrieb:


> @ all
> 
> Können wir vielleicht ne kleine Regel in diesem Fred aufstellen und zwar in Zukunft nur noch Räder hier zu posten die am WC teilnehmen damit jetzt nicht jeder anfängt seinen Bock zu posten!!!
> 
> ...



war das an mich gerichtet?
...ich setzte dich dann in kenntnis wie sich das von mir gepostete bike bei MXWC 2&3 geschlagen hat, ok?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (27. April 2007)

Randy Andy schrieb:


> Ja genau, solche Bilder wollen wir sehen!!!
> 
> Da fahren die Fumic also auch schon den MAGURA Prototyp. Wenn die Gabel sich so fährt wie die Jungs sagen dann wird das ja wohl ne echte alternative nächstes Jahr.
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Randy Andy (27. April 2007)

@ col. kurz

es war eigentlich an alle gerichtet! Du weißt ja, wenn jetzt wirklich jeder sein Bike hier postet ( und wir sind sicherlich fast alle in einem Verein oder Team ) dann wir dieser fred wieder ziemlich uninterresant denn dann unterscheidet er sich nicht mehr von den anderen ( Euro carbon böcke, Spezi fred, weiße Schimmel... )!
Hier gehts doch darum Bikes zu sehen die von Profies gefahren werden um evtl. Prototypenteile, spezielle Aufbauten usw. zu sehen.

Fühl dich also nicht gleich angepisst, o.k!

Lass uns trotzdem wissen wie es dir beim MAWC ergangen ist. 
Viel Glück dabei!

Grüße

Randy


----------



## Mad Maz (27. April 2007)

Randy Andy schrieb:


> Ja genau, solche Bilder wollen wir sehen!!!
> 
> Da fahren die Fumic also auch schon den MAGURA Prototyp. Wenn die Gabel sich so fährt wie die Jungs sagen dann wird das ja wohl ne echte alternative nächstes Jahr.
> 
> ...



Aber ne Rock Shox am Pocketbike.


----------

